# Rescued dove, maggie may.



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

thank you pigeonlove for my baby dove


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

well if the pics arent working, there are some on my page in the albums.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1767&pictureid=18486
Here's a pic. Very cute.

Do you have an avian vet nearby ? Might be worth taking her in for a wellness exam (just precautionary).

White Wing Doves...we don't have those around here....


----------



## imluvnit01 (Apr 16, 2011)

they are a common desert dove out here in az. Gorgeous little things.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaye said:


> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1767&pictureid=18486
> Here's a pic. Very cute.
> 
> Do you have an avian vet nearby ? Might be worth taking her in for a wellness exam (just precautionary).
> ...


White wings are protected the same as mourning doves. You'd have to find a vet who keeps his mouth shut. Do keep this new bird away from your diamond for a while for quarantine.

Oh, if you plan on keeping this white wing and not letting it go to a rehabber so that it can learn to be free (or other licensed person)--it might not be good for you to put her up where everyone can see... 

Are you still planning on taking on one of my babies at the end of the summer? 
The little orange bird might get along better with this little female than with his over-bearing dad.


----------

